# 2001 Toyota Corolla Uses Too Much Oil



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all. I have a 2001 Corolla that is using a lot of oil. I'm having to put a quart in for about every 500 miles of driving, but it doesn't smoke nor does it drip oil. Any idea what's going on here? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a compression test done.
How many miles on the car?
Noticed any milky water in the radiator?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it's not leaking it, it's burning it. Would be bad valve guides or rings. If the compression is good most likely need a valve job.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, most likely you have seeping somewhere. On Hondas, normal culprits are ignition pack seals and valve train towers seals. It's not a bad job at all, about an hour.
Should you have lost compression or major valve guides issues, you'd have noticed as performance change.
Next culprit is valve stem seals. That's a tough one, as you have to pull head off. It can be done on car, but requires major know how.
In both cases, you have blow by burn out, as oil gets into combustion chambers and burns out.
Ask someone to drive behind you, and on hot engine, step hard on gas pedal. If there's blew-grey smoke coming, you got i.
Pull plugs out and check if they are fouled with oil.
There are several videos on youtube how to do valve train tower seals. Just look for Honda valve leak fix or repair.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> Well, most likely you have seeping somewhere. On Hondas, normal culprits are ignition pack seals and valve train towers seals. It's not a bad job at all, about an hour.
> Should you have lost compression or major valve guides issues, you'd have noticed as performance change.
> Next culprit is valve stem seals. That's a tough one, as you have to pull head off. It can be done on car, but requires major know how.
> In both cases, you have blow by burn out, as oil gets into combustion chambers and burns out.
> ...


 You keep saying Honda. He said it's a Toyota.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

They both have same design. Ignition packs are in the center of the valve cover and plugs into the combustion chambers. Leaking pack seals drip oil down into combustion chambers past plug threads. Every Japanese car we had, except our 99 RX300, had same issue. Mitsubishes are notorious about it, so do Hondas.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just browsing around and saw this thread. Oil consumption is a common issue on the corollas of this year. In fact, it's common on Corollas from the late 90's to early 2000's.. Can't remember the exact years... Maybe 98 - 2001... It is oil blow by past the oil rings. You can check the compression but unless it's really bad, your readings will be within spec. It's not the compression rings, it's the oil rings. Although a lot of them actually end up have egg shaped cylinder walls, so even if you replaced the rings and or pistons, it would use oil shortly after. Typically, if it is from the cylinder head (valve train) you would see blue-ish white smoke on a cold start up first thing in the morning. This would indicate worn valve stem seals. 

Most likely, your problem is related to oil rings and/or oblong cylinder walls. Not easily repaired.

Good luck.


----------

